# 2021 Drake Nomad



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Just took delivery of this beauty last week. Since this forum is called the bragging spot, I couldn't help myself and figured I'd share a few pics. Absolutely love how this boat turned out!


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Daaaaamn!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll bet those golden tickets make the chocolate taste terrible.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks great; congratulations!


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

🤤😍


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Clean! Congrats!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I felt a tingle.


----------



## cjp (Aug 18, 2020)

It’s perfect


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

WOW, sexy!


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

Best looking skiff IMO, and it's not even close


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Saw the pics and video on Instagram last week. What a stunner. I'm totally jelly.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on a sexy ride. Very appropriate post. Enjoy it.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Congrats on the cleanest looking skiff out there. Dream rig


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

That's unreasonably gorgeous. Easily in the top 3 best looking skiffs I've ever seen.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Your are a serial boat buyer. You may have a problem. 😝 Nice looking package!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet Rig! 

Who made the trailer?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

paint it black said:


> Sweet Rig!
> 
> Who made the trailer?


I'm guessing it is a Ramlin. Nice trailer for sure. I like how the crossmembers are bolted AND have U bolts on the other side of the I-beam.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

gh_estero said:


> Just took delivery of this beauty last week. Since this forum is called the bragging spot, I couldn't help myself and figured I'd share a few pics. Absolutely love how this boat turned out!
> View attachment 168993
> View attachment 168994
> 
> ...


🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Sharp!


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Feel free to share more pics🤙


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks tippy....


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

timogleason said:


> Your are a serial boat buyer. You may have a problem. 😝 Nice looking package!


Definitely have a problem! I think the current quiver of skiffs will hold me over for the next couple years!


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

paint it black said:


> Sweet Rig!
> 
> Who made the trailer?


 It is a Ramlin. Great trailers.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

That's a beauty! I feel like I need a 2nd skiff now. Thanks! Can't wait to hear some reports on how she drafts and fishes! Ramlin's are great trailers. Be sure they left you some slack in the wires if you have the folding tongue. Mine was a bit short and had to repair wire with an acute angle on the fold. Congrats!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Man that's a great looking ride!!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

not2shabby said:


> That's unreasonably gorgeous. Easily in the top 3 best looking skiffs I've ever seen.


1) Bayliner 23
2) Sea Doo 21 Jet
3) Drake Nomad 18 

???


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful boat.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Daaamn dude. Beautiful. The Drake brothers sure know how to build a good looking skiff.


----------



## JHawth42 (Nov 13, 2018)

Brag away, please!


----------



## Poolman (Feb 3, 2021)

😎


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

gh_estero said:


> Just took delivery of this beauty last week. Since this forum is called the bragging spot, I couldn't help myself and figured I'd share a few pics. Absolutely love how this boat turned out!
> View attachment 168993
> View attachment 168994
> 
> ...



I've never seen the underside of hatches look so damn good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> I've never seen the underside of hatches look so damn good.


That will help your double haul and spooky redfish will swim right up to the boat.
All jokes aside this is a very sexy skiff.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

extremely nice looking rig,.....nice to see you already have some paint off the skag !!! no fear,.....


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Upload some more pics if you can!!


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

The deck design, in particular, the gutters and hatch locking setup is genius.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

gh_estero said:


> Just took delivery of this beauty last week. Since this forum is called the bragging spot, I couldn't help myself and figured I'd share a few pics. Absolutely love how this boat turned out!
> 
> 
> Beautiful rig. Congrats!!!
> ...


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Hell yea!


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jan 28, 2021)

That is a stunning looking rig. Really nice. Your summer is not gonna suck!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Man there fit and finish is awesome! Bad ass boat man!


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

That is a good looking rig


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

gh_estero said:


> Just took delivery of this beauty last week. Since this forum is called the bragging spot, I couldn't help myself and figured I'd share a few pics. Absolutely love how this boat turned out!
> View attachment 168993
> View attachment 168994
> 
> ...


Where are you going to be running it?


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Where are you going to be running it?


Southwest Florida - Estero Bay / Everglades


----------

